# Rockport this Saturday



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm leaning toward fishing at Rockport on Saturday.
I have read some posts where others may also go up there.

Is there any interest in a small ice party at the Rock on Saturday?

It won't be a big deal, but I will bring my hot dogs and buns up with me.

I plan to access the ice from the ramp.
There is a parking fee at Rockport, if you go inside the park.
I think it's like $5.00 but I'm not sure.[I have a State yearly pass]

I will have a power auger with me if anyone need some holes drilled.
I will also have some UWF window stickers to pass out.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Have there been any good reports recently of the fishing? Kelly said you were thinking about it. I might be game for that if the cisco's are gone.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have not read many reports from Rockport.
I know that the Trout are there but I don't know much about the Perch.
I plan to walk out from the ramp and head toward the dam. There was an area over there a few years ago that produced good numbers of Perch back then.
It's about 1000 yards from the ramp.

I have asked Kelly to go any you are welcome to join us.
Let me know if you are interested,
Grandpa D.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

I think I may just join you. I've never been to Rockport but sounds worth a try. I'll let you know for sure friday. If I so happen to make it I'd love to get a Sticker from you. I still haven't received my envelope back yet!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

saturn_guy said:


> I think I may just join you. I've never been to Rockport but sounds worth a try. I'll let you know for sure friday. If I so happen to make it I'd love to get a Sticker from you. I still haven't received my envelope back yet!


My plan is to be on the ice at daylight.
I will be over to the North of the ramp.

Look for my Red chair,
Grandpa D.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 9am apt with the tax lady on Saturday or I would join you! That and hosting the superbowl party this weekend has me filled up I guess those fish will just have to ignore someone else's jigs this weekend. Good luck to you post up a report on ice conditions and how you do.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Grandpa D is correct, it is $5 to access the State Park side of Rockport...unless you park on the road and walk across the lake of course!


----------



## short_stack_ 13 (Jul 14, 2008)

Do any of you fellows know how thick the ice is at Rockport?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I *may* be passing by....

Hot chocolate for GrandpaD.... 

Any other order's....saturn-guy ? :?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys have no idea how good .45's hot chocolate is!  

So if anyone is going to be at The Rock in the morning, stop by the old man in the Red chair and say Hi!

I will have a 2 way with me and it will be on Channel 7-0.
If you can't stop by, just say Hi on the radio,
Grandpa D.


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

You know I'll be there. Hi to all, I'm a new member, but some know me as Grandpa D's son. Look forward to sharing tails of the adventure with you all.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry guy's.........

I woke up 'way' too early and then slept in way too late....

Hope you did good !!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Fishing sucked. :?


Well fatbass is only part right.

The fishing was OK. The weather was nice.
The edges were frozen and in great shape.
The sky was clear and Blue.
The ice was 10" or more thick.

What sucked, was the catching!!! 

KokeHead and I didn't ice a thing.
Only saw a few on the finder.
As we left we saw just 2 Trout that had been iced by others.

Hind sight being what it is, I wish that we would have parked closer to the inlet and fished closer to where the river dumps into the reservoir.
At least the Trout fishing should be better over there.

I'm not putting this in the Fishing Reports Forums because there is nothing to report over there, :shock: 
Grandpa D. :roll:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Me & my old man went there today also. We went off to the left of the boat ramp all the way over around those rock ledges. I caught 5 & my old man caught 6. Biggest was a 17" FAT bow. Didnt ever get into the perch today. There was a big group that was fishing around us & a few of them decided to move out a ways , After about a hour of whooping & hollering, the rest of the group decided to move out with them (I assume they were in the perch). It was a awesome day to be on the ice today!!!! All the fish we caught were caught at about 10-30 ft using a green Whattacricket with a wax worm.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I parked at the Dam and walked a few hundred yards out and fished from 7 to 10:30, not a bite, at least not that I saw. No one around me was catching anything either. I was hoping to catch some Perch, maybe next time.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think that I will be going back to Rockport until the Perch are back.
I can catch Trout in a lot of other waters but I love to ice Perch!
I just wish that I could find then this year.

I would really like to make a big pot of Perch Chowder!!!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

What about Mantua?
Isn't that place full of em?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> What about Mantua?
> Isn't that place full of em?


Mantua is full of Bluegill.
There are also some Perch in there but most of them are very small.

Perch appear to be a boom and bust fish.
With most of the fishing waters in Utah are reservoirs, that were built for irrigation water.
Because of this, many of the reservoirs will have very low water levels in the Spring.
This is when Perch and other pan fish spawn.

Low water levels will cause the cover that is needed for spawning, to be lost.
Without the proper spawning cover, there will be very poor reproduction in these conditions.

Now add the drought that we just got out of and the result is poor Perch numbers.

I just hope that we are on our way to better Perch numbers and bigger Perch size in the near future.

I don't want to have to go all the way to Yuba for some Perch!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know what the deal is with Rockport is anymore. I've never been a perch fisherman but the trout fishing seems to be much slower than what is was in the past. I remember 4,5,6 years ago it was common to ice 20-40 rainbows a day A PERSON! Now, if you can land 4 or 5 you have had a decent day. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I don't know what the deal is with Rockport is anymore. I've never been a perch fisherman but the trout fishing seems to be much slower than what is was in the past. I remember 4,5,6 years ago it was common to ice 20-40 rainbows a day A PERSON! Now, if you can land 4 or 5 you have had a decent day. Anyone else notice this?


Ditto........5 pounder's were _heard of_ quite frequently. A co-worker has spent 20 years or so on that lake has been skunked the last couple of years. At least, skunked, compared to how it use to be.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

fatbass said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what the deal is with Rockport is anymore. I've never been a perch fisherman but the trout fishing seems to be much slower than what is was in the past. I remember 4,5,6 years ago it was common to ice 20-40 rainbows a day A PERSON! Now, if you can land 4 or 5 you have had a decent day. Anyone else notice this?
> ...


+1 That stat runs true for me


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> It's Obama's fault. Ever since he became pres the fishing has sucked.


I don't care who you are thats funny right there!


----------

